# 30 days notice



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

I left the last boarding stables without giving the 30 days notice. I was never late on a payment and always paid in full in cash. I was respectful and didn't even use the tack room provided, I used my trailer. Now, I feel I left on good terms, I cleaned my stall and never had any "drama." The only reason I left is because I couldn't drive the +25 minutes everyday to turn my filly out for an hour and I felt it wasn't fair to her especially since the weather in CO is very nice through fall. Plus the pasture I moved her to was very near my house. Would it be out of the question to think that I can go back to the boarding stable now that it's winter time and I can't get out to the stables everyday anyways?


----------



## Nightside (Nov 11, 2012)

I don't see the harm in asking. Worst they can say is no.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sillyhorses (Sep 2, 2011)

If you were on good terms with the BO (and they were okay without the 30 days notice), I'd go ahead and call.


----------



## goingnowhere1 (Jan 22, 2012)

Unless they showed any anger about you leaving without the notice, there's no harm in asking. If you're a nervous caller, call them at a really late/early time so you can leave a message and they can call you back with the answer.


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

Cool, I signed a waiver at the beginning of my board there to which he said there was a 30 day notice but, seemed to shrug it off like it wasn't a big deal... I didn't mean to not give 30 days notice but, upon finding the opportunity to move my girl close to home I jumped! I left with like ten days paid left on my board. I've emailed them and am waiting for a response maybe, I'll call in the next few days...

Thanks everyone for the responses!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

By your barn owner shrugging off the agreement perhaps he was leaving the door open should you wish to return. After all, it is a business and empty spaces don't have any income. Please call, an email is too impersonal.


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

I think I may go drop by and ask in person... Maybe even drop a deposit on by.


----------

